# Good Beginner Species?



## Jake Hastig (May 18, 2008)

Hi everyone! I'm new to mantids, and I'm looking for a good beginner species. I've been eyeing the Egyptian Mantis, Giant Asian, Wide-Armed, or African Mantis. Does anyone have any preferences with any of these species? Thanks!


----------



## pedro92 (May 18, 2008)

I would go with the G. Asians. They have a bright green color with all of them i have kept. They are a good eater. They get quite big. It all depends on what your conditions are in your room but wont really matter.


----------



## Rick (May 19, 2008)

Many of the medium to large mantids are easy to keep. Only issue is the females size requires more space and more food as they can put away alot of food when adult. I recommend African mantids, giant asians, shield mantids, etc. Some of the smalller ones I found to be very easy like the egyptian mantids.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 21, 2008)

Ricks right! Welcome form OHIO!


----------

